
Startup Fundraising Calculator - spelzi
https://ledgy.com/calculator/
======
timoho
The Startup Fundraising Calculator has been part of the Ledgy core product for
2 years and has already been used by hundreds of companies to model their
financing round. I am very proud to release it today as an easy-to-use
standalone tool for everyone to double-check their spreadsheets, understand
convertibles, and how a pool can influence your financing round.

------
kenzobenzo
Rad - I've been looking for a better way to handle fundraising, other than
excel ️

------
jahlela
Super sweet - congrats to the team!

